# PCGH.de: Illegal heruntergeladene Musik ist 69 Milliarden US-Dollar wert



## PCGH-Redaktion (25. November 2008)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren. Beachten Sie dabei unsere Forenregeln.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel


----------



## bingo88 (25. November 2008)

*PCGH.de: Illegal heruntergeladen Musik ist 69 Milliarden US-Dollar wert*

Wenigstens mal nicht als voller Umsatzverlust dargestellt.
Aber trotzdem erschreckend hohe Zahl


----------



## CentaX (25. November 2008)

*PCGH.de: Illegal heruntergeladen Musik ist 69 Milliarden US-Dollar wert*

Absatz 2 stimmt sehr wohl 
Ich finds einerseits schade, andererseits ist Musik einfach zu teuer...
Online kaufen find ich persönlich nicht gut, alles mit zig Kopierschützen verseucht (was endlich abgeschafft wird  ) und im Laden kostet ne CD schonmal locker 10€. Ganz klar zu viel!


----------



## klefreak (25. November 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Illegal heruntergeladen Musik ist 69 Milliarden US-Dollar wert*



bingo88 schrieb:


> Wenigstens mal nicht als voller Umsatzverlust dargestellt.
> Aber trotzdem erschreckend hohe Zahl



Die "Musikindustrie" kostet den Musikern Milliarden...

so könnte man das auch formulieren

oder: 
Konzerne kosten der UMWELT Billiarden
Kapitalismus kostet der Menschheit Billiarden
...

solche "was wäre wenn" Rechnungen sind voll fürn Ar***

mfg Klemens

meine "musiker" unterstütze ich indem ich auf deren Konzerte gehe und dort auch deren CD's kaufe, ohne dass die Musikindustrie da gros draufhockt


----------



## AMD (25. November 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Illegal heruntergeladen Musik ist 69 Milliarden US-Dollar wert*

Tja... 69Milliarden ist schon ein kleiner happy 


Dieter Bohlen hatte mal eine schöne Meinung von sich kund gegeben! Und zwar sagte er man sollte am besten jede Musik online umsonst anbieten weil die Musik einfach für alle ist und als Gegengewicht dafür die Konzerte ein paar Euro teurer machen. Schade, dass das die Plattenfirmen so verbisschen seher obwohls eine Klasse idee ist.


----------



## lk23g5l657@trash-mail.com (25. November 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Illegal heruntergeladen Musik ist 69 Milliarden US-Dollar wert*

_*Das *_*ist Marktwirtschaft! Schrott wird nicht gekauft und wer kein Geld hat weil er zu schlecht bezahlt wird für seine Arbeit, kann nix kaufen. 

*Aber Marktwirtschaft und Kapitalismus propagiert man ja auch nur solange, wies einem nutzt stimmts? Sonst hätte sich bei der Bankenkriese, doch alles selbst reguliert...  

Mit anderen Worten: *Moralisch sind Raubkopierer im Recht. Moralisch handeln sie in Notwehr *weil es völlig legitim ist auch an der eigenen Kultur teilnehmen zu wollen. *Moral findet man in diesen Tagen niergends.*


----------



## greentea908 (25. November 2008)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch für die Ermittlung einer Zahl. Ich kaufe trotzdem keine Musik Online. Wie blöd ist das denn...


----------



## Hyperhorn (25. November 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Illegal heruntergeladen Musik ist 69 Milliarden US-Dollar wert*



AMD schrieb:


> Dieter Bohlen hatte mal eine schöne Meinung von sich kund gegeben! Und zwar sagte er man sollte am besten jede Musik online umsonst anbieten weil die Musik einfach für alle ist und als Gegengewicht dafür die Konzerte ein paar Euro teurer machen. Schade, dass das die Plattenfirmen so verbisschen seher obwohls eine Klasse idee ist.


So einen Mist kann auch nur jemand wie Bohlen verzapfen, der monetär ausgesorgt hat.
Es soll auch Interpreten geben, die nicht live auftreten können oder wollen. Es soll zudem Interpreten geben, die überkontinental reisen und dann vor ~200 Leuten spielen. Die machen so wie schon einen Verlust dabei.


----------



## AMD (25. November 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Illegal heruntergeladen Musik ist 69 Milliarden US-Dollar wert*



Hyperhorn schrieb:


> So einen Mist kann auch nur jemand wie Bohlen verzapfen, der monetär ausgesorgt hat.
> Es soll auch Interpreten geben, die nicht live auftreten können oder wollen. Es soll zudem Interpreten geben, die überkontinental reisen und dann vor ~200 Leuten spielen. Die machen so wie schon einen Verlust dabei.



Gehirn wieder auf off gestellt?
Du ne kleine Band ausm Dorf wo höchstens 200 Leute kommen, die haben auch keinen Vertrag bei einer großen Plattenfirma bzw. ein Album auf dem Markt. 
Mit Album auf dem Markt mein ich jetzt nicht selber was erstellen und von Laden zu Laden rennen und fragen obs sie´s in Geschäft stellen 

Und du regst dich über andere auf. Typisch 


Ahja, und wenn eine Band sich dazu bereit erklärt überkontinental zu reisen heißt es doch eh nicht das die dort Alben verkaufen ABER welche Band reist für 200Leute schon überkontinental? richtig, keine!

Naja leb weiter in einer Illusion, macht ja spaß


----------



## Zsinj (25. November 2008)

Ich frage mich nur was diese Zahl jetzt aussagen soll. 

Oder eher wie die Zahl auch zustande gekommen ist. 
-Woher wiesen die genau was und vor allem wie oft heruntergeladen wurde? 
-wurde berücksichtigt das "ältere" Musik/Filme weniger kosten würden als neue/aktuelle?
da stecken viele Schätzungen mit drin. 
wenigstens wird gesagt, das man das nicht als Umsatzverlust rechnen kann. 

Eigentlich ist das nur wieder eine Zahl wie jede andere, aber was sagt sie uns? 
Eigentlich ja nichts. 
-keine aussage über den Verlust
-ein realer Markt besteht da nicht, das würde keiner bezahlen
Sie ist nur eine unglaublich hohe Geldsumme. 

Viel interessanter wäre eine Studie die herausfinden würde, wie viele die Musik oder die Filme gekauft hätten und zu welchem Preis, statt sie zu illegal zu laden.
Oder wie viele sich die neusten Kinofilme laden, aber trotzdem ins Kino gehen und sich die DVDs kaufen.


----------



## Hyperhorn (25. November 2008)

@AMD: Tut mir sehr leid für dich, wenn du anscheinend keine Bands kennst, die durchaus für kleine Konzerte über den großen Teich reisen. (Auch mit Plattenvertrag )
Wenn man zudem die Geschichte vieler großen Bands analysiert -die im Prinzip keine laufenden Einnahmen mehr bräuchten-, erkennt man durchaus Parallelen.
Mit einem Plattenvertrag allein ist ein Intrepret noch längst nicht auf der sicheren Seite...

Naja, mir kanns egal sein. Viel Spaß mit Dieter Bohlen! 

Was 





> Gehirn wieder auf off gestellt?


 betrifft:
Wenn es nicht auf mich abgezielt hätte, wärst du eine Verwarnung reicher.


----------



## kays (25. November 2008)

*Illegal heruntergeladene Musik ist 69 Milliarden US-Dollar wert* Aber nicht daran gemessen was den Inhalt der Musikstücke angeht.....man denke an Sido und Co Das ist alles in allem keinen cent wert, meine Meinung

Apropo Sido: Wie heißt der mit Nachnahmen ? richtig Lin !!!


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (25. November 2008)

Und ?! Das von den Menschen ausgeatmete CO2 ist über entsprechende Zertifikate auch ne Menge wert, trotzdem ist das kein realer Wert 

Oder Zitate aus Büchern, die man im Alltag verwendet: Aktiver Verstoß gegen Copyright xD

...


Heruntergeladene Titel =|= In der Realität bezahlte Titel


Man kann wohl vom theoretischen Wert sprechen, aber mehr auch nicht ....


----------



## Schmidl146 (25. November 2008)

wollen die bemitleidet werden?^^
bin einer der wenigen die sich noch nie einen mp3 song runtergeladen haben, weder gekauft noch illegal besorgt, ich nutze einfach radio 
mir is es einfach keinen cent wert

der post bezieht sich nur auf musik^^


----------



## Homerclon (25. November 2008)

Ob4ru|3r schrieb:


> Oder Zitate aus Büchern, die man im Alltag verwendet: Aktiver Verstoß gegen Copyright xD


Stimmt nicht, das Zitieren veröffentlichter Werke ist kein Verstoß.


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (25. November 2008)

Homerclon schrieb:


> Stimmt nicht, das Zitieren veröffentlichter Werke ist kein Verstoß.


Öhm ....... ?! Hast aber schon die Intention meines Statements mitbedacht, ja ?


----------



## AMD (25. November 2008)

Hyperhorn schrieb:


> @AMD: Tut mir sehr leid für dich, wenn du anscheinend keine Bands kennst, die durchaus für kleine Konzerte über den großen Teich reisen. (Auch mit Plattenvertrag )
> Wenn man zudem die Geschichte vieler großen Bands analysiert -die im Prinzip keine laufenden Einnahmen mehr bräuchten-, erkennt man durchaus Parallelen.
> Mit einem Plattenvertrag allein ist ein Intrepret noch längst nicht auf der sicheren Seite...
> 
> ...



Jaja, die Moderatoren haben immer die dicksten Hosen an

Naja tut mir leid für meine unwissenheit aber danke das ich Teil deiner Vollkommenheit sein durfte.


----------



## HansImfritz (25. November 2008)

Zsinj schrieb:


> Ich frage mich nur was diese Zahl jetzt aussagen soll.
> 
> Oder eher wie die Zahl auch zustande gekommen ist.
> -Woher wiesen die genau was und vor allem wie oft heruntergeladen wurde?
> ...



das frag ich mich auch grad, denn über solche genauen zahlen wäre wahrscheinlich jeder musik-anwalt froh 
die stellen vermutungen kombiniert mit hochrechnungen an um die musik- und film-konzerne als opfer darzustellen - trotzdem die meisten noch satte überschüsse erwirtschaften 
mein mitleid kriegen sie nicht, den die jammern alle auf sehr hohem niveau!


----------



## minustaurusrex (25. November 2008)

Da lach ich doch mit welchen total aus der luft gegriffenen zahlen die versuchen allen ein schlechtes gewissen einzureden

Kann mir irgent jemand einen aktuellen popstar oder dessen vermarkter
nenen der am hungertuch nagt?

Sogar mit dem besch-eidenen deutschland sucht den superstar verdienen
die millionen,was mir absolut schleierhaft ist wer kauft sich sowas?


----------



## Gast20150401 (25. November 2008)

minustaurusrex schrieb:


> Da lach ich doch mit welchen total aus der luft gegriffenen zahlen die versuchen allen ein schlechtes gewissen einzureden
> 
> Kann mir irgent jemand einen aktuellen popstar oder dessen vermarkter
> nenen der am hungertuch nagt
> ...


----------



## Hyperhorn (25. November 2008)

AMD schrieb:


> Jaja, die Moderatoren haben immer die dicksten Hosen an
> 
> Naja tut mir leid für meine unwissenheit aber danke das ich Teil deiner Vollkommenheit sein durfte.


Ich habe kein Problem mit dir, mir hat einfach nur der genannte Vorschag in einem deiner Beiträge nicht gefallen. Dementsprechend habe ich mich dann auch geäußert. Das hat aber nichts damit zu tun, wer hier welche Funktionen im Forenalltag innehat. 
--> Weitere Diskussionen hier im Thread bitte nur mit direktem Themenbezug.


----------



## hindu92 (25. November 2008)

ich frage mich auch was diese Zahlen uns jetzt sagen sollen:
die news sind geschickt vormuliert, so wird einem nicht vorgeworfen dass man annimmt, dass all die Musik auch gekauft würde


----------



## minustaurusrex (25. November 2008)

Hyperhorn schrieb:


> Ich habe kein Problem mit dir, mir hat einfach nur der genannte Vorschag in einem deiner Beiträge nicht gefallen. Dementsprechend habe ich mich dann auch geäußert. Das hat aber nichts damit zu tun, wer hier welche Funktionen im Forenalltag innehat.
> --> Weitere Diskussionen hier im Thread bitte nur mit direktem Themenbezug.


 

Auch ich werde in zukunft darauf achten das dir meine beiträge nicht misfallen.
Nicht das es zu einer diskusion kommt und ich dann eine verwarnung von dir bekomme


----------



## Hyperhorn (25. November 2008)

minustaurusrex schrieb:


> Auch ich werde in zukunft darauf achten das dir meine beiträge nicht misfallen.
> Nicht das es zu einer diskusion kommt und ich dann eine verwarnung von dir bekomme


1. Hat es keine Verwarnung gegeben.
2. Gibt es keine Verwarnung, nur weil ich oder ein anderer Mod anderer Meinung sind.
3. Will sich wohl kein User/ Neuling anhören, dass er "wieder mal sein Gehirn auf off gestellt" hat. Das geht einfach etwas zu weit... Wie gesagt: Ich steck das weg, aber das kann durchaus als Beleidigung bzw. unangemessene Ausdrucksweise aufgefasst werden, was den Forenregeln zu Folge eine Verwarnung (die an und für sich noch keine Konsequenzen hat) nach sich zieht.


----------



## Hähnchenkeule (25. November 2008)

Ich kauf mir immer mit meinen Kumpels abwechselnd CDs, sodass sich jeder die Musik kopieren kann,was ja völlig legal ist, jeder dann die Musik hat und die Musiker auch noch was von haben. Das Geld mit denen ich die Cds kaufe symbolisiert ja auch, dass ich die Musik und die Musiker wertschätze. Achja, weil ich es vorhin gelesen habe, meiner Meinung nach hat niemand das Recht auf etwas, ohne dafür eine (im Rahmen der Möglichkeiten)Gegenleistung zu erbringen. Geben und nehmen. Wenns mir nicht gefällt, dann kauf ichs halt nicht.
Ich kann ja auch nicht zu nem Autohändler gehen, ein Auto klauen, mit der Begründung, dass das Auto wegen des schwachen Motors ja eh nicht das Geld wert sei^^

MfG


----------



## lk23g5l657@trash-mail.com (25. November 2008)

Hyperhorn schrieb:


> 1. Hat es keine Verwarnung gegeben.
> 2. Gibt es keine Verwarnung, nur weil ich oder ein anderer Mod anderer Meinung sind.
> 3. Will sich wohl kein User/ Neuling anhören, dass er "wieder mal sein Gehirn auf off gestellt" hat. Das geht einfach etwas zu weit... Wie gesagt: Ich steck das weg, aber das kann durchaus als Beleidigung bzw. unangemessene Ausdrucksweise aufgefasst werden, was den Forenregeln zu Folge eine Verwarnung (die an und für sich noch keine Konsequenzen hat) nach sich zieht.



Der Herr AMD ist halt auch schon ein regelrechter "Berufsquerulant" hier im Forum/Kommentaren. Muss man wissen.


----------



## jetztaber (25. November 2008)

Bitte an dieser Stelle nicht noch nachlegen. Ich bitte alle Beteiligten um sachliche und nicht emotionale Auseinandersetzungen. Es ist auch für uns nicht immer leicht und aus meiner Sicht Hut ab vor Hyperhorns Entscheidung, die Dinge mal so hinzunehmen.

Ein gewisses Maß an Provokation tolerieren wir hier, aber wenn es persönlich wird, hat der Spaß schnell ein Ende. So und jetzt bitte wieder alle zurück zum Thema.


----------



## FloW^^ (25. November 2008)

69 miliarden US$?
d.h. jeder Bürger der Erde hat sich Musik im Wert von ca 10US$ runtergeladen? Warum tut niemand was dagegen?
Warum zahlt nicht einfach jeder Büger der Erde einfach 10US$ an die Musikindustrie, damit diese den Hals voll bekommt...?!

Im Ernst: Wenn die wüssten, was die mich mal können, hätten sie den Hals schon 3x voll... (mit was, kann sich jeder denken)


----------



## diu_tesc_g.o. (25. November 2008)

kopfschütteln, 
ich bin nur sprachlos.................schön das ich auf schallplatten stehe. da kommt kein mp3 gedöhns mit. juhu


----------



## mrmouse (26. November 2008)

FloW^^ schrieb:


> 69 miliarden US$?
> d.h. jeder Bürger der Erde hat sich Musik im Wert von ca 10US$ runtergeladen? Warum tut niemand was dagegen?
> Warum zahlt nicht einfach jeder Büger der Erde einfach 10US$ an die Musikindustrie, damit diese den Hals voll bekommt...?!
> 
> Im Ernst: Wenn die wüssten, was die mich mal können, hätten sie den Hals schon 3x voll... (mit was, kann sich jeder denken)



Nicht jeder hat einen Computer, und viele Wissen nicht mal wo sie die Musik suchen sollen 

Du must es so sehen. Immer weniger menschen hat ein "wohlhabendes" Leben. Viele leben grade so, das sie Wohnung, Strom, Essen, Klamotten und Co. zahlen können. Wie soll man sich dann noch CD´s für (weiß nicht wie viel sie kosten) 15-20 Euro kaufen? Klar würde das gehen, aber die Musik die zurzeit rauskommt, meienr meinung nach, kann man sich ein lied nicht öfters als 5-10 mal anhören...weil musik einfach nicht mehr das ist, was sie mal war. jetzt hat alles mti geld und komerz zu tun, damals hatte musik einen anderes sinn...
Deswegen höre ich "reale" musik, wie zB Reggea, von iwelchen afrikanischen sänger, weil das ist real  und nicht diese _neue_ bushido, kool savas komerz ka**e, sry (hab aber die alten tapes auch gehört)

das wars von mir 

MfG Mouse


----------



## b4nk$ (26. November 2008)

Kool Savas is zwar "Kommerzer" geworden, aber er macht immer noch Lieder, die nich auf Mtv gezeigt werden, weil sie zu "agressiv" is... Im gegensatz zu Buschido... Knüppelt ihn! Hört euch mal die John Bello Story 2 von Savas an...! Ich würde da kein Lied im Radio erwarten!  Ich feier das Album seit es draußen ist, wie am ersten Tag... (seit 17.10) Und das Label Optik schließt, wegen dem Illegalen saugen nächstes Jahr im Januar/Februar nach der Tour...  Also je mehr gezogen wird, desto weniger gute Musik kommt raus, würd ich sagen! weil bis jetz hat mir persönlich noch kein neuer Interpret gefallen, weil die gleich Kommerz beginnen und nur noch auf Geld aus sind!


----------



## mrmouse (26. November 2008)

b4nk$ schrieb:


> Kool Savas is zwar "Kommerzer" geworden, aber er macht immer noch Lieder, die nich auf Mtv gezeigt werden, weil sie zu "agressiv" is... Im gegensatz zu Buschido... Knüppelt ihn! Hört euch mal die John Bello Story 2 von Savas an...! Ich würde da kein Lied im Radio erwarten!  Ich feier das Album seit es draußen ist, wie am ersten Tag... (seit 17.10) Und das Label Optik schließt, wegen dem Illegalen saugen nächstes Jahr im Januar/Februar nach der Tour...  Also je mehr gezogen wird, desto weniger gute Musik kommt raus, würd ich sagen! weil bis jetz hat mir persönlich noch kein neuer Interpret gefallen!



Dann muss ich wohl das album 20.000 mal saugen, bis endlich die schliessen? 
Ich höre ja jede richtung von musik, aber das neue von kool savas finde ich echt nicht besonders toll. zB das lied "king of rap", finde ich echt klasse...meine meinung ist eh, soblad ein musiker/rapper bekannt wird, wird er schelcht, weil er schon kohlen hat, oder sie bekommen wird, weil jeder sichs kauft.
Wenn ein musiker/rapper noch unbekannt ist, gibt er noch richtig stoff, damit er es nach oben schafft, aber soblad er oben/charts ist, wird er schelchter weil dann viele eifnach das album kaufen, obwohl es ka**e ist
meine meinung


----------



## BlitzBengel (26. November 2008)

Vielleicht hat jemand folgenden Witz schon gemacht...



> Illegal heruntergeladene Musik ist 69 Milliarden US-Dollar wert


Dann gehe ich halt morgen mit meiner Festplatte zur Bank und fordere meine 69 Milliarden ein.
Na, soviel wird's wohl nicht sein...


----------

